# HDR in Games: der Erfahrungsthread



## Bow_Wazoo (24. November 2016)

Hi Leute

Überall hört man davon: HDR. HDR10. 10bit. Jetzt auch in Spielen 
Bahnbrechend. Revolutionär 
Doch was ist dran?
(Wen man den Hype Train außer Acht läßt)

Meine ersten Erfahrungen sind ernüchternd. Dabei möchte ich das Potential von HDR Ausgabe bei 10 bit garnicht in Frage stellen.
Bei Shadow Warrior 2 scheint das HDR "Upgrade" allerding mächtig in die Hose gegangen zu sein. 
Da das Thema HDR 10bit Output, im PC Bereich momentan noch stiefmütterlich behandelt wird, stehen zur Zeit leider nicht mehr Spiele zum testen bereit.

Meine Kette besteht aus einer GTX1060 und einem Samsung KS9590.

Hier ein paar Bildchen:


SDR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HDR YCbCr 4:2:2, 4:2:0 10bit 60Hz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HDR RGB 10bit 30Hz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDMI Schwarzwert steht auf Auto, und entspricht: gering. Ist also korrekt eingestellt.

Die Helligkeits- / Kontrastwerte stimmen nicht, was sich nicht auf den Gammawert beschränkt, und somit auch nicht mal eben korrigiert werden kann.
 So wie man es von HDR10 Filmen kennt, wenn HDR+ nicht aktiviert ist.
Das Spiel sieht im HDR Modus  teilweise aus, wie Bilder mit einer verbastelten Gradationskurve ...
Zu  den Bildern muss ich sagen, das es Handyschnappschüsse im Auto-Modus  sind, und somit die Belichtungszeit nicht identisch ist.
Dh., das HDR Bild ist in Wirklichkeit sichtbar dunkler, im Vergleich zum SDR. 


Das Highlight in der Mitte ist tatsächlich mit Hdr detailreicher  dargestellt, allerdings wurde der Kontrast im Rest des Bildes total  versaut. 

SDR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HDR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gears of War ist das einzige Game, was mich bis jetzt in HDR überzeugt hat (ab ca.6:20Min.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaQlNMaCTfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genau so, würde ich mir HDR in Games wünschen. 
Nicht diese Kontrastpampe, die man fast überall sieht, und ein Verschlimmbesserung darstellt...


Da es Leute gibt die behaupten das bei den 2016 KS Samsung Tvs zwingend Optimal Kontrast aktiviert werden muss, wenn HDR zugespielt wird, hab ich auch das getestet:

Der Menübildschirm sah auf den ersten Blick vielversprechend aus:

SDR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HDR mit optimal Kontrast auf hoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auffällig  war jedoch zum einen der Drachen, die Luminanz bei den Orange und  Gelbtönen schien abgenommen zu haben. Ebenso gingen gewisse, helle  Details am Haus verloren. 

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich trotzdem optimistisch. 

Doch dann das gewohnte Bild:

SDR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HDR mit optimal Kontrast auf hoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SDR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HDR mit optimal Kontrast auf hoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch ein kleines Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bt3m3gu2aIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie vermutet ist  optimal Kontrast Einstellung nicht die Lösung. 
Für  ein kurzen Moment hat man den Eindruck, dass das Bild besser sei. Doch  im nächsten, als habe optimal Kontrast eine kontraproduktive Wirkung. 
Trotz optimal Kontrast sieht SW2 im HDR Modus einfach mies aus.                                       

Das was ich bei SW2 sehe, sehe ich auch in anderen Spielen:
Highlights sind detaillierter, bei gleicher Helligkeit, was in bestimmten Bildbereichen mehr Details zur Folge hat (Sinn und Zweck von HDR bei 10bit somit erfüllt), ABER zugleich wird Kontrastkurve total versaut, und das fürhrt m.M.n dazu, das zumindest  SW2 mit HDR schlechter aussieht, als ohne...

Wenn man ein HDR Patch bringt, dann sollte man es schon ordetlich programmieren


----------



## Dominic134679 (24. November 2016)

Sorry, aber ich kann auf den Handyfotos überhaupt nicht erkennen was jetzt heller, kontraststärker oder sonst irgend etwas ist. Du hättest eine Systemkamera mit den immer gleichen Einstellungen verwenden sollen, sonst ist es gar nicht möglich irgendetwas zu beurteilen. Finde die Idee des Threads trotzdem gut.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. November 2016)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Überall hört man davon: HDR. HDR10. 10bit. Jetzt auch in Spielen
> Bahnbrechend. Revolutionär
> ...



Geiles Thema Danke Bravo ich bin begeistert sobald ich etwas mehr zeit finde möchte ich mich hier auch richtig austoben denn es ist wirklich ein Dschungel und ich suche schon seit 1 Jahr nach tipps und Lösungen!

kurze Sache was ich so auf dem herzen habe:

gibt es einen Player der hdr fähig ist ich habe es mit sicher 30 Playern versucht keine Chance!

shadow warrior 2 biss jetzt ja das einzige hdr game das macht ja mucken ohne ende also da stimmt es irgend wie ganz und gar nicht!

hdr games warum sträubt sich Microsoft und gibt geras 4 und forza kein hdr am pc?


wie gesagt habe ziemlich Stress aber ich möchte gratulieren zu dem Thema!


----------



## blubb3435 (24. November 2016)

Als Anregung:
In diesem Blog hat jemand GTA V analysiert und den Shader für das Tone Mapping extrahiert:
GTA V - Graphics Study - Adrian Courreges (Abschnitt "Tone Mapping and Bloom")
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat er dafür dieses Tool benutzt: GitHub - baldurk/renderdoc: RenderDoc is a stand-alone graphics debugging tool.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann das in Shadow Warrior 2 auch tun, und damit rausfinden ob die
Implementierung vom HDR Tone Mapping fehlerhaft ist?


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. November 2016)

hoffentlich wird das Thema endlich auch auf pc richtig angegangen auch nvidia zb warb doch schon seit Monaten bei tomb raider mit einem hdr patch ...wo isn der hin???


----------



## Ogami (24. November 2016)

Coole Sache, vielen Dank für den kurzen Einblick, Bow-Wazoo.

Mir gefallen die HDR-Handybilder im ersten Moment besser. Die Beleuchtung wirkt irgendwie realistischer. Sieht man im Video auch schön.

Allerdings ist es mit HDR wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie mit VR. Musste selbst sehen, wie es sich insgesamt und in Bewegung anfühlt.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (25. November 2016)

Dominic134679 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann auf den Handyfotos überhaupt nicht erkennen was jetzt heller, kontraststärker oder sonst irgend etwas ist. Du hättest eine Systemkamera mit den immer gleichen Einstellungen verwenden sollen, sonst ist es gar nicht möglich irgendetwas zu beurteilen. Finde die Idee des Threads trotzdem gut.


Keine Frage, die Bilder sind nicht optimal. Aber ich bin doch der Meinung, das man den Unterschied zwischen SDR und HDR problemlos erkennen kann.
Gleiche Belichtungszeit kann ich auch am Handy einstellen, und hab es getestet, doch das war in dem Fall nicht von Vorteil.

Leider hab ich auch  kein Programm gefunden, mit dem ich im HDR Modus Screenshots machen kann.


----------



## Zingel1986 (25. November 2016)

Gerade für PC Games würde ich mich ungern auf TVs beziehen, wenn es um Bild darstellung geht. Dazu habe ich mit Sasmung ohnehin sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die gesamten "Bildverbesserungsverfahren" ruinieren sämtliche Bildeinstellungen vom ausgebenden Medium.
Ich habe aktuell einen 10-bit fähigen Monitor bei mir stehen (kein HDR) und werde mir das mal anschauen und die Ergebnisse hier dann mal zusammenfassen.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2016)

HDR sieht einfach, wenn zu stark eingesetzt, künstlich und unnormal aus. Das ist das große Problem. Die Kunst ist es HDR so einzusetzen das es eben nicht gleich nach HDR aussieht. 

MfG


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (25. November 2016)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Keine Frage, die Bilder sind nicht optimal. Aber ich bin doch der Meinung, das man den Unterschied zwischen SDR und HDR problemlos erkennen kann.
> Gleiche Belichtungszeit kann ich auch am Handy einstellen, und hab es getestet, doch das war in dem Fall nicht von Vorteil.
> 
> Leider hab ich auch  kein Programm gefunden, mit dem ich im HDR Modus Screenshots machen kann.



ich habe mal versucht hdr von einen Film zu fotografieren....das kannst vergessen das kriegst du nie so hin wie es sein sollte und das obwohl mein hady hdr fotos machen kann aber es klappt nicht übrigens gibt es von netflix den ultimativen Test Film gratis herunterzuladen wo sie demonstrieren wollen was möglich wäre das war einfach nur unglaublich ...zwar ruckelte der Film wie sau und war über 80 giga groß und knapp 5 Minuten lang aber es wars mir mal wert zu sehen was eigentlich machbar wäre...

Netflix: 4K HDR Referenzfilm "Meridian" kostenlos downloaden (88,5 GB)


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (25. November 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> HDR sieht einfach, wenn zu stark eingesetzt, künstlich und unnormal aus. Das ist das große Problem. Die Kunst ist es HDR so einzusetzen das es eben nicht gleich nach HDR aussieht.
> 
> MfG


Ganz meine Meinung 

Genau das schein bei Gears of War gelungen zu sein.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (25. November 2016)

Zingel1986 schrieb:


> Die gesamten "Bildverbesserungsverfahren" ruinieren sämtliche Bildeinstellungen vom ausgebenden Medium.


Bei Games würde ich zustimmen, bei Video nicht *mehr.
*Denn was Samsung mit HDR+ geschaffen hat, ist unglaublich 
Filme und TV gucken, ohne HDR+ ist für mich mittlerweile unvorstellbar.


----------



## KingzWayz (25. November 2016)

Ich stimme dem ersten Post zu. Das HDR in Shadow Warrior 2 ist fehlerhaft. Das Menü ist total dunkel und das Spiel an sich schwankt stark im Kontrast. Eigentlich ist ein guter Monitor/ TV im Moment im Stande ein gleichwertiges Bild zu HDR zu produzieren. Bei der Quelle gibt es noch viel Potenzial, bestes Beispiel die HDR Demos von LG, Samsung, Sony sind brillant und das ohne Helligkeitsverlust. Daher sehe ich das Problem bei den Entwicklern und Nvidia, eigentlich müssten alle Games in HDR sein, das muss ja nicht mal erwähnt werden Xbox One S und PS Pro machen es vor.


----------



## Ultron (18. Januar 2017)

Warum bastelt man nicht ein kleines Tool um SDR Spiele einfach auf HDR upzuscalen. Theoretisch müsste der Effekt mit einer einfachen Tonwertkorrektur (Kontrastoptimierung) die schon im Monitor integriert sein könnte enorm sein.

Ich versuchs mal für Leihen zu erklären aber der Effekt sollte hier den meisten eigentlich bekannt sein:
HDR Monitore können schwärzeres Schwarz und helleres weiß darstellen. 
Wenn man jetzt bei den Spielen beibringt, dass das Spiel heller angezeigt werden soll und gleichzeitig dunkler (umskalierung der vorhandenen Bildpixel von ihrem alten Helligkeitsspektrum auf das neue erweiterte / oder anders ausgedrückt neusetzung des Weiß und Schwarzpunktes / oder anders ausgedrückt Tonwertkorrektur oder Kontrastoptimierung) müsste das bild erheblich besser aussehen:
https://www.docma.info/wp-content/u...traste_optimieren_per_Tonwertanpassung_02.jpg

Wer mit Photoshop arbeitet kennt diesen Effekt bestimmt der in Kontrastreicheren Farbenfroheren Bildern resultiert und fast bei jedem gesendeten TV- oder Film-Bild angewendet wird. Es sieht immer besser aus. Es sind zwar nicht mehr Bildinhalte im Bild wie bei echtem HDR aber das SDR Bild ist durch seinen wesentlich höheren Kontrastreichtung wesentlich ansehnlicher.

Konkrete Frage:
Hat jemand einen HDR-Monitor und hat schon mal versucht SDR Spiele auf diese Weise (mit Monitor oder speziellen HDR Tool) upzuscalen. Wenn nein - warum nicht. Wenn ja wie war der Erfolg/Miserfolg?


Edit:
hier gibts einen der die selbe Idee hatte
SDR-to-HDR technology | bcom
Warum redet da keiner drüber oder übersehe ich was? 
Ich meine FAKE HDR müsste wesentlich besser funktionieren Als Fake 3D (Stereoskopie) und zweiteres wird massiv vermarktet was Quatsch ist.

Edit 2:
Der macht das schon: 
Alle neuen Philips UHD-TVs mit HDR & DVB-T2 HD | AREA DVD
Bin echt neugierig auf eure Bewertungen ob das was taugt


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2017)

Ultron schrieb:


> Wer mit Photoshop arbeitet kennt diesen Effekt bestimmt der in Kontrastreicheren Farbenfroheren Bildern resultiert und fast bei jedem gesendeten TV- oder Film-Bild angewendet wird. Es sieht immer besser aus. Es sind zwar nicht mehr Bildinhalte im Bild wie bei echtem HDR aber das SDR Bild ist durch seinen wesentlich höheren Kontrastreichtung wesentlich ansehnlicher.


 Nö, 90% der Bilder sehen nur wesentlich künstlicher aus. Gute HDR Bilder erkennt man eher daran das sie natürlich aussehen.

MfG


----------



## Ultron (19. Januar 2017)

Natürlich kann man eine Kontrastoptimierung auch verhunzen. Grundsätzlich sehen aber Bilder die ein größeres Spektrum zwischen Helligkeit und Dunkelheit ausnutzen aber besser und sogar natürlicher aus. Das Helligkeitsspektrum von SDR (und vermutlich auch HDR Monitoren) liegt weit unter dem was das menschliche Auge aufnehmen kann. Eine gute Kontrastoptimierung hilft dabei flaue Bilder natürlicher und vor allem besser lesbar zu gestalten. Mit besser Lesbar meine ich das Pixel die einen höheren Helligkeitsunterschied haben leichter voneinander unterscheidbar sind. Sie sind damit angenehmer anzusehen und wirken schöner.
Genau aus diesem Grund halte ich HDR für einen riesen Sprung nach vorne wenn es anständig umgesetzt wird.

*Hat jemand von euch getestet wie SDR Inhalte (Filme und Spiele) auf HDR upgescaled aussehen?*


----------



## Ultron (19. Januar 2017)

Ich h*ab mir gerade den Samsung KU 6079 gekauft:
Samsung KU 6079 4k HDR : Test und Einstellungen [ Deutsch ] - YouTube
*
Echtes  HDR erhoffe ich mir davon nicht aber sehr gutes Fake HDR+. Ausserdem  kann der auch HD Bilder auf 4K upscalen was ebenfalls erstaunlich gut  funktionieren soll (keine neuen Details aber schärfere Kanten). Nur für  den Fall das mein PC in die Kniee geht wenn ich auf echtes 4K umstellen  will. Der 40 Zoll fernseher kostet dabei nur 450 Euro, was saubillig ist  gegen die Monitorkonkurenz. Ok er ist als monitor ein bisschen groß (1m  Bilddiagonale) aber mein aktueller 21:9 und 75cm Bilddiagonale  Bildschirm ist mir persönlich auch etwas zu klein. Ich halt euch auf dem  laufenden über meine Erfahrungen in der Fake 4K HDR Welt und muss zugeben das ich gerade echt gehyped bin 

PS: 
Hier wird ab Minute 17 über HDR+ also Fake HDR geredet - klingt sehr vielversprechend:
Samsung KS8000 Calibration & HDR+ vs Game Mode & Movie Settings - YouTube


----------



## KingzWayz (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo, ich muss mich nun - glücklicherweise - doch noch Mal bei euch allen melden.
Also, ich hab gute Nachrichten. Als erstes möchte ich auf die Beiträge über mir eingehen. 
LG, Sony, Samsung bieten einen HDR Effekt Modus an. Dort wird SDR in HDR umgerechnet, quasi simuliert.
Betitelt wird das auf LG einfach mit HDR-Effekt, auf Samsung HDR+, auf Sony X-tended Dynamic Range PRO an und auch bieten diese Hersteller einen einzigartigen HDR Gaming Modus an, dafür braucht der TV einfach ein Update, bei LG geht dies nur manuell (da es noch ein Beta-Firemware ist).

Dies ist aber nicht der Grund warum ich mich erneut melde!

Ich wollte bescheid geben das es "eigentlich" mein Fehler war wodurch HDR bei Sadow Warrior 2 grottig aussah. 
Ich hatte es irrtümlich nicht korrekt eingestellt. Das Problem ist eigentlich so zu erklären, in Sadow Warrior 2 wird einem garnicht erklärt wie man HDR optimal einstellten soll. Also hilft nur rumprobieren, es gibt keine Skala, keine Beispiel Bilder, keine Erklärung oder Einweisung.

Alles fing damit an das ich in Resident Evil 7 auf dem PC in HDR spielen wollte, das Game erklärt Schritt für Schritt und verständlich wie ich das HDR Bild optimal einstelle (jeder TV ist ja unterschiedlich Hell usw.) Gesagt, getan und siehe da, plötzlich lief das Spiel in wunderschönem HDR! 

Ich war wirklich baff und leicht geschockt was für eine Pracht! Der Kontrast war fenomenal, die Farben kristallklar und je nach Situation konnte das Bild durch dezente Farben oder knallige Effekte überzeugen, wow! Solch eine klare Farbdarstellung und hohen Kontrast habe ich bisher nur in HDR Demo Videos von den TV Herstellern gesehen. Also habe ich Sadow Warrior 2 gestartet, dort konnte man unter HDR aber nur eine einzige Option auswählen, keine zwei Optionen wie bei Resi 7 (1. Maximal Helligkeit in HDR und 2. HDR Helligkeitsstufe). Naja, ich wollte diesmal nicht so schnell aufgeben und dachte mir: "Irgendwo muss es doch weitere Optionen für HDR geben!" Komischerweise konnte ich nur die HDR Maximal Helligkeit einstellen, also blieb mir nichts anders übrig als weiter oben in den Einstellungen auch den Gamma Wert zu verändern, diesen ändere ich eigentlich nie da normalerweise nicht viel passiert beim wenn man daran rumspielt außer das das Bild blasser wird und vor allem kann man reguläre Gamma Einstelligen auch am TV treffen, Zu meiner Verwunderung aber hat in dem Fall die Gamma Einstellung in Sadow Warrior 2 eine erstaunliche Auswirkung aufs HDR, im HDR Modus ist Gamma nicht nur Gamma sondern der Slider für die Kontrast Auswirkung im HDR Betrieb (Logisch! Oder nicht? Nein, überhaupt nicht! Wer zum Teufel soll das erahnen?). Auf meinem LG UH8508 Super UHD TV habe ich in Sadow Warrior 2 im HDR Modus folgendes im Spielemenü eingestellt = Gamma: 0,9 und HDR Helligkeit: 2,0. 

Der HDR Effekt hat mir nach dieser Einstellung erst einmal den Atem geraubt, das Spiel ist wie ausgewechselt! 
Der HDR Modus ist einfach der Hammer! Alles sieht so klar und lebendig aus, genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt! 
Es ist einfach der totale Wahnsinn!!!

Wo merkt man also den Unterschied zwischen SDR (standart Kontrast mit Softwareseitiger Kontrast Optimierung) und echtem HDR (hoher dynamischer Kontrast mit echten Kontrast/ Helligkeitswert Daten):

1. Reflektionen! Der Waffen funkeln dir direkt ins Auge und sorgen für einen WOW-Effekt.

2. Neonfarben strahlen wie im echten Leben und wirken dadurch Dreidimensional!

3. Ein Blick in die Sonne erhellt das ganze Bild, ja sogar den ganzen Raum!

4. Dunkle Bereiche sind absolut Pech schwarz, und trotzdem sind alle Details klar zu erkennen. 
Beispiel Pech schwarzer Boden, trotzdem mit knackscharfen und deutlich erkennbaren Texturen!

5. Die Hautfarbe von Wang ist einfach Fotorealistisch, überhaupt nicht kein Vergleich zu vorher! Kein Orange, kein Rot, echte Hautfarbe!

6. Objekte aus Gold oder Stahl haben genau die Optik wie im echten Leben, kein blasser Gelbton für Gold, kein blaugrau für Stahl, sondern echter Gold/ Stahl Look mit extrem hohem Farbverlauf!

Was bleibt übrig zu sagen? Willkommen im HDR Zeitalter! Sadow Warrior 2 und Resident Evil 7 bieten fantastisches HDR Gaming!
Einzig Sadow Warrior 2 ist im Menü noch etwas zu dunkel im HDR Betrieb. Aber ansonsten WOW-Effekt garantiert!

Ich muss hier noch mal klar stellen, der HDR Modus mit seinen Farben und dem Kontrast ist niemals ohne HDR Modus zu erreichen.
Da hilft auch kein Stunden langes einstellen und rumprobieren.
Ich dachte wirklich vorher, man könnte ohne HDR Modus, auf einem hochwertigen Display einen vergleichbaren Effekt erzielen, doch nun muss ich sagen weit verfehlt. Nach deaktivieren von HDR gibt es keine Möglichkeit ein vergleichbares gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen, man möchte einfach zurück in den wunderschönen und perfekt wirkenden HDR Modus!

Ganz schlimm hat es mich getroffen als ich zurück zu einem Nicht HDR Spiel kehrte, dort merkt man wie wichtig HDR eigentlich ist, das Schwarz ist einfach nur grau, nichts funkelt oder strahlt alles platt und gleichmäßig im Kontrast, das Bild hat keine Tiefe trotz 4K Ultra 60FPS.
In z.B. COD Infinite Warfare kam eine Stelle wo es sehr dunkel sein müsste, leider kam die Dunkelheit 0 rüber!
In Resident Evil 7 verschlingt einem die Dunkelheit in HDR quasi! Und das hat nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun, sondern HDR zeigt Schwarz so wie es sein sollte und hebt dennoch Details hervor. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. HDR funktoniert auf PC und macht Spaß!
Wer über einen Monitor/ TV Kauf nachdenkt sollte definitiv HDR noch mitnehmen in die MUST HAVE Funktionen.

Ich zock selbst in 4K HDR, und wenn jemand sagt mir reich 4K Gaming, dann sollte er lieber nochmal darüber nachdenken, 4K bietet erst in Kombination mit HDR sein volles Potenzial. Ob es Full HD oder 2K Displays mit HDR geben wird weiß ich nicht, aber HDR solltet ihr auf keinen Fall verpassen, ich gehe davon aus das alle zukünftigen Games damit ausgestattet sind, daher kein Display kaufen ohne HDR. Außer ihr wollt euch in paar Monaten drüber ärgern. 

HDR ist die Revolution auf die Gamer und Filmliebhaber gewartet haben, nicht nur mehr Pixel sondern bessere Pixel für alle!


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2017)

Der Gammawert ist aber stark abhängig von der Umgebungsbeleuchtung, deshlab musst du ihn eigentlich an die aktuellen Situation immer anpassen, siehe hell/ dunkel um den optimalen Kontrast zu erhalten.

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach und einige Spiele machen es auch(vorwiegend Gruselsspiele). Man sieht einen Farbchart muss muss einen bestimmten Ton so lange runterregeln, bis er gerade noch so wahrzunehmen ist. Dann passt die Einstellung immer exakt zur Umgebungsbeleuchtung.



KingzWayz schrieb:


> 2. Neonfarben strahlen wie im echten Leben und wirken dadurch Dreidimensional!


 Das erreicht man auch sehr gut durch Leuchtkraft und einem farbkalibrierten Monitor.



> 3. Ein Blick in die Sonne erhellt das ganze Bild, ja sogar den ganzen Raum!


Alles ab 400cd/m² macht das und um so abgedunkelter der Raum ist, um so stärker ist auch jener Effekt. Bei abgedunkelten Räumen reichen da auch schon 200 cd/m² für den gleichen Effekt aus.



> 4. Dunkle Bereiche sind absolut Pech schwarz, und trotzdem sind alle Details klar zu erkennen.
> Beispiel Pech schwarzer Boden, trotzdem mit knackscharfen und deutlich erkennbaren Texturen!


Wenn etwas Pech Schwarz also absolut ist, dann dürfte da eigentlich gar kein Licht sein. 



> 5. Die Hautfarbe von Wang ist einfach Fotorealistisch, überhaupt nicht kein Vergleich zu vorher! Kein Orange, kein Rot, echte Hautfarbe!


 Dafür reicht ein normaler Monitor welcher den Adobe-RGB Farbraum deckend darstellen kann.


> 6. Objekte aus Gold oder Stahl haben genau die Optik wie im echten Leben, kein blasser Gelbton für Gold, kein blaugrau für Stahl, sondern echter Gold/ Stahl Look mit extrem hohem Farbverlauf!


 Siehe Adobe-RGB Farbraum

HDR ist toll und kann in hoch dynamischen Bereichen den Bildeindruck realistischer machen, vor allem gegenüber alten standard LCD Bildschirmen/ TV´s aber einige der genannten Effekte habe generell mit dem Erhöhen des Dynamikumfanges nichts zu tun und sind eben auch ohne HDR darstellbar. 

p.s.: Ich zock übrigens gerne mit so wenig Inputlag wie möglich und da scheiden fast alle aktuellen Fernseher zum zocken aus.  
p.s.2: Resident Evil 7 überzeugt zwar am ehesten mit der HDR-Darstellung, jedoch kann ein gut kalibrierter Fernseher auch in SDR ein entsprechend gutes Bild liefern.

MfG


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (5. April 2018)

Hier noch ein Versuch den Unterschied zwischen SDR, und HDR festzuhalten.*
Die Bilder wurden jeweils mit den gleichen Einstellungen / Belichtungszeiten gemacht.*

SDR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HDR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SDR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das diese Bilder, trotz der Umstände (nicht Hdr Reproduktion) ganz gut vermitteln, dass der HDR Modus wesentlich realistischer wirkt.*
Die Gesamtatmosphäre ist mit HDR deutlich packender.*
Überigens beschönigt die Kamera die Sdr Aufnahmen. Diese wirken live nebliger.*

Gestern noch, habe ich gedacht dass ich abgestumpft sei.*
Doch nachdem mich Mia mit einer Kettensäge bearbeitet hat, und die Gänsehaut nicht mehr weggehen wollte, wurde mir klar dass dem nicht so ist.*

Abgedunkelter Raum + 65B6D + Resident 7 in 4K HDR, rockt!**
(Sitzabstsnd ca. 2 Meter**)


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2018)

Den Unterschied zwischen SDR und HDR hier mache ich die in 5 Sekunden mit der Gradiationskurve in Photoshop. 
Auf dem Screenshot ist die Gsamtathomsphäre nicht packender, sondern da laufen nur die Tiefen zu. Da ist doch null Zeichnung in den Bereichen und die Lichter sind ausgefressen.

MfG


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (6. April 2018)

Exakt die Antwort mit der ich gerechnet habe. 

Natürlich kann man auf Fotos nicht einfangen, wie das Spiel live in HDR wahrgenommen wird. 
Da geht auch nichts unter, da wird  abgedunkelt, was dunkel sein soll, während Spitzlichter blendend grell sind. Die Gesamte Lichtverteilung ist im HDR Modus deutlich realistischer. 

Und nein, zumindest auf einem OLED wie dem B6 kannst du den HDR Modus 
nicht nachbasteln denn: 

*Die maximale Leutkraft / den maximalen Kontrast* erreicht das Panel *erst im HDR Modus*

Im SDR Modus kommt das Panel auf ca.  600 nits

Im HDR Modus kommt das Panel auf ca. 800 nits


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Da ist doch null Zeichnung in den Bereichen und die Lichter sind ausgefressen.


Genau das wird/soll ja in Realität nicht der Fall sein.
Mein LG C7 ist jedenfalls unterwegs, dann schau ich mir auch mal an was so geht mit HDR Gaming.


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen SDR und HDR hier mache ich die in 5 Sekunden mit der Gradiationskurve in Photoshop.
> Auf dem Screenshot ist die Gsamtathomsphäre nicht packender, sondern da laufen nur die Tiefen zu. Da ist doch null Zeichnung in den Bereichen und die Lichter sind ausgefressen.
> 
> MfG



Das was du auf dem Foto siehst hat nichts mit der HDR Darstellung in echt zu tun. Das ist ja die Krux an der Sache. Du brauchst einen HDR fähigen Bildschirm um HDR Inhalte darzustellen, mit einem normalen Bildschirm geht das schlicht nicht


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2018)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Exakt die Antwort mit der ich gerechnet habe.
> 
> Natürlich kann man auf Fotos nicht einfangen, wie das Spiel live in HDR wahrgenommen wird.


Und warum postest du dann solche Fotos? 

Der Umstand ist mir auch bekannt, worauf ich quasi mit meiner Antwort hinweisen wollte. Ich habe mir auch brav vorgenommen mich nicht mehr kritisch zu äußern bis ich das mal in live und echt gesehen habe, wobei ich davon ausgehe das ich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen werden, wie hier einige suggerieren. Schließlich kann man auch jetzt schon mit weniger Leuchtkraft in einem abgedunkeltem Raum ähnliche Effekte erzielen aber wie gesagt, ich warte mit meinem entgültigen Urteil noch ab. 



Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Im SDR Modus kommt das Panel auf ca. 600 nits
> 
> Im HDR Modus kommt das Panel auf ca. 800 nits


Jop und jeh nach dem wie abgedunkelt der Raum ist wirkt sich Leuchtkraft aus. In einem hellem Raum mit kleinen Pupillen braucht man die 800 nits und mehr, wenn der aber abgedunkelt ist reichen auch weniger für den gleichen Effekt. Richtig?
Folglich müsste ich mit dem SDR Modus im abgedunkeltem Raum einen gleichen Effekt wie im HDR Modus in einem nicht abgedunkeltem Raum erzielen. Das wäre jedenfalls mein aktuelles Verständnis. nach dem was ich weiß. 

MfG


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (6. April 2018)

Ich poste solche Fotos, 
weil sie zwar nicht komplett das einfangen ,was man live erlebt, jedoch sind sie  dienlich,  sich eine brauchbare Vorstellung dessen machen zu, was man live sieht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau das wird/soll ja in Realität nicht der Fall sein.
> Mein LG C7 ist jedenfalls unterwegs, dann schau ich mir auch mal an was so geht mit HDR Gaming.


Öhm ja nachdem der bei der Spedition geblieben ist steht seit gestern ein Phillips 9002 bei mir. Bis jetzt hab ich es aber noch nicht geschafft 4k60@HDR an zu bekommen. Entweder 60Hz oder HDR gehen. Mir ist bewusst dass das eh nur mit Kompression geht, aber eben die will zumindest automatisch nicht an. In welcher Reihenfolge habt ihr bei euren (NV) Karten was eingestellt?
Zudem zeigt NV die 4k in seinem Treiber als DSR an, ist aber afaik ein "known issue".

Nachdem ich gestern den halben Abend mit herumschieben von TV-Einstellungen verbracht habe sieht allerdings auch SDR@4K auf dem OLED schon mal extrem viel besser aus als die 1080p ohne richtiges Schwarz auf dem alten LG IPS.


----------

